# ordner erstellen



## celloman (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit einem Java code einen Ordner erstellen kann.

MFG


----------



## Matze (23. Januar 2008)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie, aber Streams heisßt das Zauberwort (In Java ist auch ein Insel suchen!)


```
boolean createNewFile() throws IOException
```

Legt eine neue Datei, wenn noch keine existiert.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (23. Januar 2008)

Oder, man guckt einfach in die API und erkennt, das man statt createNewFile() besser the Methode mkdir() der Klasse "File" nutzen sollte, wenn man ein Verzeichnis erstellen will 

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

